# Bei 5.1 System funzen die hinteren Lautsprecher nicht!!!



## eightcore (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe hinter mir keinen Sound. Komischerweise funktioniert der Mittel-Lautsprecher. Ich habe das 
Logitech X-530 Surroundsystem. Dazu folgende HW:

Q9550 4 GHz, 1.33175 Volt
4 GB Mushkin DDR2-1066
Gigabyte GA-EP45 UD3P
Gainward 8800 GT 755/1855/1055

Folgendes hab ich bereits versucht:

- Herumspielen mit dem Realtek HD Manager
- Neuinstallation des Treibers; Versionen 2.14, 2.13 und R2.00
- Herumspielen in der Systemsteuerung unter "Sound"
- Flashen des BIOS

Die Lautsprecher haben vor dem Hardwarewechsel noch funktioniert. Ich habe CPU, Mainboard und RAM gewechselt, das Mainboard war ein GA-EP35 DS3R.

Etwas ist mir aber noch aufgefallen: Achtet im angehängten Bild auf die "2" innerhalb der roten Markierung. Das ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen.


Hat noch jemand eine Idee? 

Ich möchte doch hoffen 


Danke schonmal


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Januar 2009)

Mach mal Rechtsklick auf das Lautstärke Symbol-> Wiedergabegerät wählen. Dann das Realtek HD Audio wählen (oben das). Dann Konfigurieren und mal gucken, ob du 5.1 auswählen kannst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Railroadfighter (24. Januar 2009)

Hast du das OS nach dem Board/CPU Wechsel neu draufgemacht? Falls nicht und es trotzdem gefunzt hat hast du den alten Soundtreiber vorher deinstalliert?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## eightcore (24. Januar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Mach mal Rechtsklick auf das Lautstärke Symbol-> Wiedergabegerät wählen. Dann das Realtek HD Audio wählen (oben das). Dann Konfigurieren und mal gucken, ob du 5.1 auswählen kannst.



Überall ist 5.1 angegeben, aber beim Test hört man die hinteren nicht.



Railroads schrieb:


> Hast du das OS nach dem Board/CPU Wechsel neu draufgemacht? Falls nicht und es trotzdem gefunzt hat hast du den alten Soundtreiber vorher deinstalliert?
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Beides ist mit "nein" zu beantworten. Kann man daran noch was biegen?



*Edit: Ich habe nun etwas überlegt, den Treiber noch mal deinstalliert und bin mit dem Driver Cleaner drüber. Nach dem nächsten Reboot werden wir weiterschaun.
Edit: Nichts hat sich verändert. Meine Nerven sehen Bluescreen (nur im übertragenen Sinne).
*


----------



## OctoCore (24. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Etwas ist mir aber noch aufgefallen: Achtet im angehängten Bild auf die "2" innerhalb der roten Markierung. Das ist mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen.



Das könnte daher kommen, dass Win die alte Konfiguration nicht überschrieben hat, sondern nur deaktiviert. Dann bekommt die Neue die Nummer 2. Kannst ja mal im Gerätemanager "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" aktivieren und nachsehen, ob da ausgegraut noch eine Audio-Konfiguration zu sehen ist. Sowas kann eventuell zu Konflikten führen.
Kommt denn aus der Buchse für die Rear-Boxen absolut nichts?
Hast du da mal was anderes angehängt, Kopfhörer z.B.?
Könnte auch sein, das intern die Lautstärke auf Null steht.
Sind sie auch wirklich aktiviert, also in "Passen Sie Ihre Konfiguration an" alle Häkchen drinne?


----------



## eightcore (24. Januar 2009)

Ich habs gelöst: Beim schwarzen Ausgang war im HD Manager Lautsprecherausgang hinten angekreuzt, als ich auf Seitenlautsprecher klickte, funzte es plötzlich. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## OctoCore (25. Januar 2009)

Hast du hast dein Board auf 7.1 eingestellt? Oder einfach die Rearboxen in die Buchse für die Side-Speaker gestopft?
Wie auch immer, gut das es jetzt klappt. Schau nur mal nach, ob wirklich alles auf 5.1 steht, damit kein Sound verloren geht.


----------



## micha1234 (25. Januar 2009)

*Hier trotzdem nochmal die Anleitung:*

stell im Realtek HD-Audio Manager beim *Punkt Audio E/A* bei den Lautsprechern auf "*Lautsprecher 6CH*".


Wenn das nicht hilft, lass die Einstellung auf "Lautsprecher 6CH" und steck während windows läuft und du dort im Menü bist die drei Kabel raus.
(Grün Front, *Schwarz* Rear, Orange Center/Sub;weiß ich hab auch das X-530)

Dann steckst du den *Schwarzen* rein, und im Fenster das dann erscheint, wo steht "*Welches Gerät haben sie angeschlossen?*" o.ä. wählst du "*Lautsprecherausgang hinten*" aus.

Dann den Grünen einstecken,im Fenster "*Lautsprecherausgang*" auswählen.
Dann den Orangen einstecken,im Fenster und 
"*Mitten/Subwoofer-Lautsprecherausgang*" auswählen.

Reihenfolge ist eig. egal habs nur so aufgezählt weils bei mir hinten am Board so einfacher anzuschließen ging, wegen der unterschiedlichen Höhe der Ausgänge.
Beim Rausziehen und Reinstecken müssten unten Rechts am Bildschirm Meldungen angezeigt werden "xxxStecker ausgeklinkt" o.ä.


Hoffe konnte helfen

mfg
micha


----------



## eightcore (25. Januar 2009)

Danke aber ich habs ja schon geschafft


----------

